# Warhammer 40K



## Eradius Lore

which army do you think is the best and why

i have to say its probably the demonhunters of the ordo mallus they kick arse and not to mention they look cool. after them it has to be the Ultramarines the new marnius calgar looks mint


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I stopped caring about this sort of thing a long, long time ago and I was more into Warhammer Fantasy armies anyway (undead, since you ask) but I always liked the Ork armies for their brutal simplicity and design


----------



## ASGARD

Dark eldar is the best any one think different the go suck on a lemon.


----------



## Eradius Lore

IMPERIAL POWER!!!!!


----------



## AmonRa

i never played 40k but played the fantasy version.  i played some lame ass human army thing, and lost interest unfortunatley quickly.  if i was playing now i'd probably be orcs, i think their brutality and strength is so cool.... but back then i wasnt really into being the bad guy ^_^


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

orks weren't bad - just misunderstood. And violent....really, really violent!


----------



## Eradius Lore

orks are terrible at everything, there not even that good in close-combat which is what there said to be good at


----------



## ASGARD

you Inperial scum you shall die by your own sword
(this threat will be carried out in the year 3005)
Gooday.   

Orcs are pritty good i say this because they are one of my allies.


----------



## Eradius Lore

yes and you would know would you ASGARD seems the only person you ever managed to win to by 'default' was a weedy little boy, you have not even played against any one with skill yet. and you bought your dark eldar from me anyway.


----------



## Tsujigiri

lol

Be told!


----------



## ASGARD

That is slander and liable and in the words of the Scoley I will take you to court over a sandwich!

So go suck on an Avocado.  



By the way have you got a medical condition? 

Because you head is swelling up!  

Tsujigiri what are you laugh at the mirror.


----------



## Eradius Lore

sorry my head can't swell up because yours has taken up all the space in the room


----------



## ASGARD

lol To shay.


----------



## Eradius Lore

DEMONHUNTERS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner

Whoah! Warhammer 40k is still around??

I remember when they first released this and I bought into it - very frustrating, as every month White Dwarf would have new rules, which effectively killed gameplay if you didn't have the latest edition, and everyone was chasing the rules version which suited them best.

I seem to remember at one point Eldar became so over-weighted and uneven to match, but I guess WD has been re-writing the rules continually since then.

I will say it clear, and say it now - Warhammer battle 2nd edition was the king of mass battles.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I said:
			
		

> I remember when they first released this and I bought into it - very frustrating, as every month White Dwarf would have new rules, which effectively killed gameplay if you didn't have the latest edition, and everyone was chasing the rules version which suited them best.


 
Bingo!
This is why I lost patience with Games Workshop and realised that they are profiteering scumbags


----------



## Eradius Lore

do you like anything?


----------



## Brian G Turner

You should have seen the days before RPG became so commercialised, Eradius, and when White Dwarf covered adventuring resources for a whole range of RPGs - AD&D, Runequest, Call of Cthulhu, Judge Dredd, Fighting Fantasy, and a range of others.

Then the company bought into a few and then seemed to kill them in lieu of developing and promoting its own products, such as Warhammer 40k and the Warhammer RPG system - which, to be honest, was never too great.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I believe that TSR actually sued White Dwarf sucessfully way back when, which is why they dropped everything but their own stuff.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> do you like anything?


 
yes.
It's just that, like Brian, I remember when it was better. (god, I feel old...I'm only 28!!)
Today's games & products are slicker and better presented, no doubt, but they've lost the spirit & heart which made gaming so much fun when I started out. 

Plus, they *are* profiteering scumbags! £40 for a box of plastic minatures? 
How many kids can afford that? And then 4 months later they change the rules or 'update' a codex and then every piece you have becomes obsolete.


----------



## garreth Jacks

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> yes.
> 
> Plus, they *are* profiteering scumbags! £40 for a box of plastic minatures?
> How many kids can afford that? And then 4 months later they change the rules or 'update' a codex and then every piece you have becomes obsolete.


 
I agree, I have the 3-edition rulebook it cost twenty-five pound when i brought it, 12 months later they bring out a new rulebook, which costs twenty-five pound


----------



## Eradius Lore

to tell the truth it is expensive but I don’t care its a good game and i enjoy the story behind 40k, the dark future of eternal war


----------



## Tsujigiri

Which is also fairly Arse and not too well written.

See space marine run

Run space marine run

& etc...


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

The whole 40k mythos is pretty cool, in large part thanks to the macabre art of John Blanche, I reckon. I stopped playing round about the time when the new edition came out (at least I think it's the latest-the one where they first introduced dark eldar). I was always a space marine fan, though I collected a bit of everything-Eldar were my next favorite, they were more interesting than marines but apart from the avatar they just wern't as rock hard, unfortunately. Strangely, though I liked Eldar I hated warhammer elves, and on the other hand I hated 40k chaos and loved warhammer chaos armies. 

A group of friends and I are getting together in a couple of weeks for a nostalgic game of 40k (old rules, about 10, 000 points, so should take a while), and this time we can play while drinking beer (plus we're old enough not to fight over every increment of the rules), so should be fun. I'm painting up all my Black Templars and Dark Angels right now, since it's well known that the best painted army always wins


----------



## Eradius Lore

about a year back i had a game like that 10,000 points each side, me with my ultramarines him with his orks, i decimated 60% of his army in the first turn, and after that he managed only to kill 2 scouts. so all in all a good victory!


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

I'm up against tyrannids and chaos, unfortunately-against orks I'd be pretty confident, but i'm not looking forward to having a bloodthirster and two carnifexes rampaging around!


----------



## garreth Jacks

Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I'm up against tyrannids and chaos, unfortunately-against orks I'd be pretty confident, but i'm not looking forward to having a bloodthirster and two carnifexes rampaging around!


 
The key to victory is in normall troops people do not see the damage normall troops can do until it is to late


----------



## Eradius Lore

where the hell did you learn to play!! the key to winning is to take his heavy weapons and hq units in one strike, once you do that its simple to win. with no Leaders and no Heavy weapons its impossible for them to counter-attack. trust me I use this tactic all the time and i am happy to say that I am unbeaten by everyone I have played


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

so what you're saying is that tactics and strategy have no place in warfare?
and elite units can win battles on their own?

do you know strategy or history at all???
Orks & Tyranids swarm by force of numbers and I use to win several battles against people who thought 3 models could win a battle. All that told me was to concentrate my firepower and wait for a few 6's to come up...

(where's that doorknob image when you need it....  )


----------



## Tsujigiri




----------



## Winters_Sorrow

ah, that's the fella
thanks


----------



## Eradius Lore

you havent played 40k much have you. i have played around 50 matches using that tactic and won. as for you saying i dont know strategy, wake up, that is a strategy, one that works well, as for history its a game set in the 41st millenium, not Napoleon the conquest game.


----------



## Leto

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

>


Please note this is an insult to a very useful object which name is used in such shameful way.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

The fact that you've got a bad strategy and still won doesn't make the strategy sound.

I haven't played 40k for about 6 years now so god knows how many revisions, re-incarnations & dumbing down its gone through since then, but I still stand by my statement that 3 models won't win you a battle.

If I was playing you I'd load all my troops into vehicles and move them as far away from your troops as possible and play hit & run with your ass till I got lucky or you misfired.


----------



## Eradius Lore

i didn't say anything about using three troops. I use all my heavy weapons to destroy enemy vehicles and there heavy weapons, even all my normal troop squads have heavy weapon capabilities, so your tactic is a pile of crap.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

talk, talk, talk.
lose a few times and you'll learn more about tactics (and lose some of your arrogance)

like I said I haven't played 40k for years because I'm sick of GW's attitude and I can't be bothered to discuss this anymore with you. 

good luck with your toy soldiers


----------



## Eradius Lore

Its a hobby. not toys


----------



## Tsujigiri

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> Its a hobby. not toys


----------



## Leto

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> (and lose some of your arrogance)


A bit too optimistic this part.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Well, I can sympathise. I was a really annoying know-it-all when I was a young kid.
I'm still really annoying but it's in a different way..


----------



## Brian G Turner

Try and remember to keep it civil - this thread keeps flirting with personal offence, which I'd rather not see.


----------



## Eradius Lore

yeah listen to what brian is saying.


----------



## Tsujigiri

It's not personal 

You work it out.


----------



## ASGARD

Are you saying you have the memory of a goldfish or 

Are you saying you like goldfish or is it that you do not care? 

A goldfish you will forgive and forget?


----------



## Tsujigiri

Ask Lacey, he got the referance....


----------



## NSMike

Just a question for the WH40K officionados:
Do you HAVE to buy all of those little figurines and build those environments to play the game?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

figures yes, scenery no (imagination's a wonderful thing)

but there's no point buying the figures either as a few months later they'll just change the rules again and render you're entire collection obsolete (or discontinue the entire product - Blood Bowl, Man O War, Necromunda - the list goes on  )


----------



## garreth Jacks

NSMike said:
			
		

> Just a question for the WH40K officionados:
> Do you HAVE to buy all of those little figurines and build those environments to play the game?


 

Yes and no  



1. You buy the figurines put them together and paint them making each model different and personalised this is the fun of having a army   



2. Or you could use blue TAC  



If you have a lot of money and time warhammer is an interesting thing to do, I prefer painting the models.


----------



## Azash

I am going to stand up for the Eldar becuase they wipe the floor with any army that tries to use physic powers , they also have a lot of fast tanks with deadly fire power and considering I have fought the so called imperium and the daemon hunters I would say that Eradius's view is rather warped


----------



## Eradius Lore

yes azash what ever you say 

name the time when your eldar beat me?
and that doesn't include that indestructible warlock i painted for you, that dam thing took ten terminators to kill


----------



## garreth Jacks

I think blue Tac models are better


----------



## Azash

I am refering to the previous battle that took place a few days ago, where a chaos army defeated your so called daemonhunters. Plus the fact that my eldar has destroyed gareths jacks's tau and the same chaos that defeated the daemonhunters. It was more like twelve terminators and one chaplin. it has also survived two battle cannons in the face, an ork force, barrage from chaos and tau.


----------



## Eradius Lore

one small detail, i was not fighting you,  gareth jacks was, that is the flaw in your argumant


----------



## Azash

who cares, it all comes down to the fact that daemon hunters suck and eldar rules


----------



## Eradius Lore

Azash out of all the people we know they have all said that eldar suck. remember the elton john thing?


----------



## Azash

wrong again mutton man, most people say eldar are cool


----------



## garreth Jacks

Cool and warhammer is a contradiction


----------



## Eradius Lore

bull. everyone we know says there rubbish. and dont deny it because i can list some of the people who said its crap:

L.Aylett
C.Davies
E.Lore
G.Hopkins
D.While
O.Mills
Colossus
P.F
t.d.l
N.Edwards
P.B.J


----------



## garreth Jacks

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> bull. everyone we know says there rubbish. and dont deny it because i can list some of the people who said its crap:
> 
> But people from White Dwarf use them and they could kick your ass at Warhammer


----------



## ASGARD

Hello ladies are you still on about that tiff about eldar!

Why do you agree to disagree so go jump in to a car and do a Thelma and Louise but Gareth and Gaz.


----------



## Eradius Lore

or the wayne's world version


----------



## Azash

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> bull. everyone we know says there rubbish. and dont deny it because i can list some of the people who said its crap:
> 
> L.Aylett
> C.Davies
> E.Lore
> G.Hopkins
> D.While
> O.Mills
> Colossus
> P.F
> t.d.l
> N.Edwards
> P.B.J


 
Wrong again Lore. First Luke is dumb ass who doesn't know what a cover save was and carl didn't really know any of the rules, Eradius lore is a stubborn git (if it isn't imperium then its crap), never heard of G. Hopkins, Daf while actually prefered Eldar falcons to Land raiders, owen mills said every army is equal, colossus who the f**k is that Gaz? Paul Farrugia likes Eldar better than the imperium dont you paul, t.d.l is a chaos freak and Nick is a chav. Phil actually loves Eldar and I should no that so UP YOURS!


----------



## killerbob

Azash said:
			
		

> t.d.l is a chaos freak
> 
> Bull I just want a strong army before I change armies.
> Eldar are good if used correctly!!


----------



## Azash

Killer Bob, you can back me up on this, don't daemon hunters suck. Especially the vindicare assassin.


----------



## killerbob

Yeap they suck. The assassin isn't worthy of anything.


----------



## Azash

killerbob said:
			
		

> Yeap they suck. The assassin isn't worthy of anything.


 
Right on, we should unite agianst this eradius. Bring out the battle flag and mobilise our forces and march upon this goon. DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!


----------



## killerbob

Azash said:
			
		

> DEATH TO THE FALSE EMPEROR!


 
You becoming chaos or somthing?
I'm 100% with you! String him up on his own flagpole!


----------



## Azash

Never! I shall never join the Chaos but I am inclined to follow the C'Tan on thier quest for power! Together, with the might of Chaos and the power of the Eldar we will iradicate the daemon hunters from our sight. Long live the Chaotic Eldar


----------



## killerbob

And everything else apart from the Space marines !!


----------



## Eradius Lore

ok this would be a good time for the picture that is so often used on me, you don't mind if i lend this off you Tisujigiri.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I don't mind at all, this thread was in desperate need of it


----------



## killerbob

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> ok this would be a good time for the picture that is so often used on me, you don't mind if i lend this off you Tisujigiri.


  You're point?


----------



## Leto

Use the phone, kid, use the phone.


----------



## killerbob

Use it yourself 'kid'!


----------



## Eradius Lore

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all, this thread was in desperate need of it


 
thanks Tsujigiri, you have no idea how it feels to use that on someone else instead of me


----------



## Tsujigiri

Glad you enjoyed it, use your new power wisely young Jedi


----------



## Eradius Lore

i only hope this will last


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

I just borrowed the 40k Dawn of War game, and wow, you fans out there seriously have to play this!


----------



## Azash

I've completed it, as much as I loath to admit it, Space marines are the best.


----------



## Eradius Lore

easy game to complete. space marines are the best but if you are online you can mount a quick assult with orks better than you can with the others. never play as eldar there totaly crap.


----------



## The Jakal

Hey all I'm new and have been playing this for the last 8 years.

Typical though that I'm the only one that has voted for the Imperial Gaurd  . This kind of makes me think that if the world is for some reason attacked by aliens (not likely I know but bear with me) were gonna be a bit stuffed as it looks like half of you would rather join the attackers. Though having siad that they would probaly then kill you first and then who'd be laughing huh. Well I would until they consumed the rest of the world then it wouldn't really matter would it?

Anyway I'm gonna shut up now before I get taken away by the men in white coats.


----------



## Eradius Lore

good another imperial. anyone whos on my side is ok!


----------



## Azash

technically Eldar are on the imperial side as well, though they prefer not to be


----------



## Eradius Lore

they may think they are but imperial's despise all aliens

kill the aliens,
kill the mutants,
kill the heratic

or something like that


----------



## Azash

true, that is because they know Eldar are more powerful, which is kind of stupid they need all the help they can get so what do they do, they try to kill thier only allies


----------



## Eradius Lore

no one in the galaxy is allied with eldar because no one would want such a weak ally


----------



## Azash

I am not going to argue otherwise more doorkonbs willl appear. 

I have recently started to collect a Tau army and have 
12 fire warriors (i plan to get a lot more)
2 crisis suits
3 stealth suits
1 hammerhead gunship 
1 ehtereal

what do you sugest I need to make this army better?


----------



## The Jakal

Ummm some more troops  .


Nah I'll stop being a twat now.

Why not get some kroot as you may need them when your army goes up against a close combat army (unless you want a all shooty army), some more fire warriors and some more crisis battlesuits.

Hope that helps.  

The Jakal


----------



## Eradius Lore

as many heavy weapon as you can stick on, and more troops


----------



## Dead Riverdragon

I don't know how you guys can hate eldar, in the old 40k they were nails, though I'm not too familiar with the newer rules, so maybe they're rubbish now.

I wanted to see what was going on in the Games Workshop world so bought the most recent White Dwarf (the one with the tyrannids on the front and a 'nid/imperial guard battle report-now is it just me or have GW painters and modellers gone severely downhill recently? I noticed few of the old 'eavy metal team seem to still be onboard (esp no Mike McVey) and the models all have a naff plasticky look and garish paintjobs. Then again, that might just be the inevitable effects of nostalgia...


----------



## Azash

Dead Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I don't know how you guys can hate eldar
> 
> I love Eldar, I have over two thousand points of them. So everyone says I should get more troops, possibly kroot, thanks


----------



## McMurphy

Okay, I am locking this thread. Brian had already issued a plea in this thread to keep discussions from being offensive, yet it continued to a certain extent.

Please keep in mind there are several ways to be insulting or show disrespect to fellow chatters. The most obvious way is to out-right insult another person, which was done in this thread.

But the insults were continued and encouraged by some who may be under the impression that posting pics meant to insult others or throwing on condescending labels such as "kid" to their posts is acceptible. It is not. When I see it done to brand new members, I become greatly concerned. That is not the impression of conduct I wish them have about Chronicles.

It is disheartening to see that a thread about a video game has become so ugly, and locking up threads about game related subjects will not continue as a means to regulate proper conduct.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Also - a general point on language and attitude in this thread as well - I don't care if it's playful, this is a family friendly site, so I'd be grateful if people could tone down both appropriately, please, rather than create a situation where the staff will have to do it for you.


----------

